# Rotary pads



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Does anyone else use a rotary polisher and if so what pads and size of pads do you use? Nearly ordered the Megs pads from the US as they are 8" but the delivery costs are silly just now! The UK pads generally seem to be 6.5" in size but apart from the 1.5" difference is there any other advantage/disadvantage to the smaller pad?

Are there any other pads that are recommended instead?

Thanks


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Little advantage in using the US at the moment - bite the bullet and buy from a UK seller. Clean Your Car FOR Megs or try motorgeek for the Lake County pads which I quite like.

Big pads are more difficult to control - especially if you're getting a feel for a rotary polisher. Get the 6.5" pads and several smaller "spot" repair pads with backing plates and you'll be fine.

Dave


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Thanks Dave.

Got a 6.5" burgandy megs pad and waiting until CYC have some more polishing pads in stock. Other pads I have are the 5" menzerna pads, Sonus 6.5" and 4" in various colours and have used them all on the PC. Never used the Lake County pads before, will have a look at them aswell. Trying to source an old bonnet or door to trial the Makita on before it goes near my car (once I get some backing plates for it!) 

Cheers


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Whats wrong with your fridge/freezer or washing machine? Mine gleam :wink: 

Dave


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

If they weren't fitted into the kitchen and didn't have the wooden fronts on them I could have done that.  
(you do realise that the kitchen isn't my domain - almost be classed as trespassing   )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Whats wrong with the barbi then :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

[smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

slg,
Have you tried Polished Bliss?,they have all the pads youll ever need, and are up your way too,in Aberdeenshire.Regards, SIMON.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

slg, get yerself one off these, along with some 3m pads (grey/black and blue colours) :

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... olish.html

http://www.cartersconsumables.co.uk/15d ... -1325.html

I've been using the PC for about a year and a half now, but opted over to the Makita when I had a mate of mine bring his over for a practice run on his company car  .....surprisingly easy to use !...just don't go near plastics, and keep checking the heat of the paint with the back of yer hand - you'll be surprised how hot it gets 

After a brief session using his Makita, I bought one and haven't picked up the PC since. It's really just a matter of using common sense - I haven't been above Speed 3, and rarely touch Speed 3 to be honest, using the Menzerna polishes. It's a great piece of kit for getting rid of swirls on the Audi paint !

Just remeber to start with a light abrasive polish and pad, and work your way up from there (not the other way around) :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for the links - never used polished bliss before. I'm waiting on an order from CYC coming in with the Megs pads, backing plate, wheel sealant and some Collinite to try for the winter (saving my Swissvax).

Have sourced a bonnet and an old hearse  to try the Makita on . Looking forward to seeing the difference between the pc & rotary, ease of use and the time it takes to correct over the pc.

Cheers


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

slg said:


> Thanks for the links - never used polished bliss before. I'm waiting on an order from CYC coming in with the Megs pads, backing plate, wheel sealant and some Collinite to try for the winter (saving my Swissvax).
> 
> Have sourced a bonnet and an old hearse  to try the Makita on . Looking forward to seeing the difference between the pc & rotary, ease of use and the time it takes to correct over the pc.
> 
> Cheers


I've used Polished Bliss many a time - never had any probs, but the same goes for CYC too....both great suppliers :wink:

One more tip though - remember that the hearse paint-finish, ie. lacquer thickness, paint depth etc. will probably be different to the paint on your Audi. So, even though you may be able to use a lighter polish/pad combo on the hearse bonnet, you may find it to be different on your TT.....be careful, but all should go okay as long as your not stoopid with it. If I can use one mate, I'm sure you can too [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Had my pc for a few years now and not bad with it, realise the differences in paint, etc. I always start off with the least abrasive pad and polish combo and check the results and work from there. Nipped Daves head for advice on a few occasions. 

The main point of the thread was to find out what size of pads most used on the rotary but it looks like the 6.5" pads are going to be fine.

I won't be trying it on the TT as that was sold a couple of years ago, but i'll try it on the Merc at some point (if i keep it long enough). 

Cheers


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

You wont go far wrong using 3M pads there what i use and prefer them over the Megs pads.

Robbie


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Got a fair collection of Megs, Menz and sonus pads now so will try the 3m ones once i've thrown a few of the others away - that way my wife won't notice!! :wink:

On a side note: our dining room table came up a treat last night with a menz polishing pad and final finish, topped of with a coat of collinite (as well as the bread maker & microwave  )

Cheers


----------

